# Invitation letter for tourist visa



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi,

My fiancé and I are (im)patiently waiting for his PMV visa to be approved - currently just short of 9 months. We want to apply for a tourist visa for him, and his immigration agent has told us I need to provide an invitation letter. 

Can anyone give me an idea of what I should write? Also, does it need to be written on a stat dec form and certified?


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Invitation letter*

Hi,
My first time visit in Australia was on a tourist visa . I was invited by my daughter. My second time was also a toruist visa and this time, my fiance invited me thru a letter. The invitation letter was handwritten and certified by the JP. It is not formatted . Please address the letter to Case Officer Incharge, stating thereon reason for the invitation among other facts.
I hope this helps.


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

You just need to write a letter that includes the following; 
- you are inviting your fiancé to visit you
- you have already applied for PMV
- what / if any support you will provide to him during his stay eg financial, accommodation, meals etc
- an itinerary of any tourist activities that you plan to do / see during his stay (as he must be a genuine visitor with genuine intentions as a tourist) 

I have never got this certified or used stat dec, just typed it out and signed it and its never been a problem


----------



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

so, as we have already applied for a PMV, do I still need to provide proof of financial support? Ie a letter from my work, or bank statements, etc? I am living back with my parents at the moment while waiting for his PMV, so I don't have a lease or anything in my name

Also, will an email copy suffice or do they need an original copy with my signature?


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would suggest that there still needs to be some evidence of how he will support himself or how you will support him financially during his visit, irrespective of the fact that you have already applied for the PMV. So yes I would provide as much info re your finances as possible and include in your invitation letter that he will be staying with you at your parents home if that's the case. 

I'm not sure about the letter being an original or emailed version but I suspect it will depend on the CO and where you are applying - maybe email that embassy and ask


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You need to supply how he will support himself while here. You can supply your bank statements etc but just be prepared that they may not take your finances into account it depends on the embassy. Cairo would not take mine into account when my fiance applied for a tourist visa.


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Your fiance will support his bank statement and pay slip and if he has a place to live in,support the lease contract. All of these documents were in photo copy and were certified by JP in your fiance's locality.
This is what we did. I am only sharing what we did for the tourist visa


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

illegallyblonde said:


> so, as we have already applied for a PMV, do I still need to provide proof of financial support? Ie a letter from my work, or bank statements, etc? I am living back with my parents at the moment while waiting for his PMV, so I don't have a lease or anything in my name
> 
> Also, will an email copy suffice or do they need an original copy with my signature?


The onus will be on your partner to provide evidence that he has sufficient funds of his own, regardless of any (financial) support he may receive while in Australia. It is always best to provide an original signed and dated hard copy, or a good quality colour scan of same.


----------



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info, he's been granted a 3 month tourist visa. Stoked!

A question: it's a single every visa, but there's no NFS condition applied to it. The only conditions are no work and a max 3 months study. Does that mean he can extend/renew his tourist visa? We've got no real idea how much longer his PMV will take.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's possible. No way to tell without trying.


----------

